# Rally Plus Mower ID



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

Could someone ID This? Thank You!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a Rally Plus... made by AYP I believe. 








Questions on my Rally lawn tractor


Hello everyone -- I've been a lurker here for many months, but never registered because I had nothing to contribute. I still have nothing useful to contribute, but I need some info, and I know you are the people to go to. I have a 1991 Rally lawn tractor, made by AYP. It has a 38 inch...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Dirichiii (Feb 20, 2021)

pogobill said:


> It's a Rally Plus... made by AYP I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out that you were right, and do you know where any manuals could be? I found the model code, it is a CTH14542


----------

